# Which turkey choke for a Win. Sx2?



## PC Chevyman (Jan 22, 2010)

I just got a winchester sx2 and I'm looking at turkey chokes for it. I've looked at the Gobblin' Thunder and Jelly head and others. I plan on shooting the nitro 3.5" copper plated lead loads. Anyone have any experience with what combination of choke and load works best? 

Thanks


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 22, 2010)

I havent tried those loads but I would look at Indian Creek choke tubes, that's what I shoot in my SX3 with good results.  You can email them and ask what constriction would work best for the load you plan to shoot, they should be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## dwills (Jan 23, 2010)

Nitro has recommendations on their website of which chokes produce the best patterns for different guns. I shoot a jelly head out of my benelli m2 with nitros and it patterns great.


----------



## PC Chevyman (Jan 23, 2010)

yeah I seen they recommend the rhino chokes but I really wasn't wanting to spend $100. I probably will go with either the jelly head or the gobblin' thunder. Thanks for the input guys


----------



## DonArkie (Jan 23, 2010)

Check with Mike & Stuart @ Indian Creek, tell them your gun, shot shell your using and they will suggest the size you'll need. 
Rob Roberts & Keith Anderson is another, send them your gun and they will do the rest . I've seen this in person, they done one of my guns. 
http://www.robrobertsgunworks.com/patterntalk.html
http://www.robrobertsgunworks.com/patterntalk.html


----------



## straightshooter (Jan 25, 2010)

I shoot a Gobbler Guns Final Strut .660 in my Super-X2 and the patterns are spectacular using Winchester Extended Range #5.  

FYI - Rob Roberts Custom Gunworks and Gobbler Guns was selected by Benelli to build the Benelli Custom Shop turkey guns for their customers.


----------



## JBax26 (Jan 25, 2010)

I shoot an Indian Creek in my SX3 and i've been very happy w/ the pattern


----------

